# brauche hilfe bei batch



## Nico der erste (11. September 2007)

Hallo kann mir mal einer die grund befehle von batch sagen Google hat nichts wirkliches gesagt und wie ist das da mit den Leerzeichen


gruß Nico


----------



## Zopfi (11. September 2007)

Batch heisst Stapelverarbeitungsprogramm, meist von einem Betriebssystem. Um welches handelt es sich denn bei dieser Frage?


----------



## Nico der erste (11. September 2007)

also ich habe Windows Vista Home Premium und wollte eigendlich nur die grundbefehle wissen und wie das mit den Leerzeichen ist oder was meinst du?


gruß nico


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (11. September 2007)

Hallo,

gib in der Eingabeaufforderung einfach mal help ein.



Nico der erste hat gesagt.:


> […] und wie das mit den Leerzeichen ist oder was meinst du?


Ein Leerzeichen erscheint, wenn du die breite Taste am unteren Rand deiner Tastatur betätigst. Wenn das nicht das war, was du wissen wolltest, dann präzisiere deine Frage bitte.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## Nico der erste (11. September 2007)

ich will damit sagen wieso funktionieren die leerzeichen nicht oder wie funktionuiren die leerzeichen

gruß nico


----------



## Zopfi (11. September 2007)

Was sollte bei einem Leerzeichen funktionieren, bzw. was erwartest Du, damit Du ein Leerzeichen als funktionierend bezeichnen würdest?


----------



## Nico der erste (11. September 2007)

@echo off
start c:/progran files/......

zwischen programm files ist doch ein leerzeichen aber er nimmt keine leerzeichen muss ich denn das ganze verzeichniss umbenennen oder gibt es eine andere möglich kein?

gruß nico


----------



## Zopfi (12. September 2007)

Versuche BLOSS NICHT, dieses Verzeichnis umzubenennen! Das würde zu extrem unerfreulichen Resultaten führen. 

1.
Ob's bei Vista auch noch geht weiss ich nicht, traditionell konnten Parameter mit Leerzeichen drin durch Anführungszeichen zusammengefasst werden. 
Also in diesem Fall: 
start "c:\program files\...."

2. 
Für jeden langen Datei- und Verzeichnisnamen existiert noch ein kurzer ohne Leerzeichen. Mit diesem müsste es auch klappen. Im Beispiel wäre das wahrscheinlich c:\progra~1\...

good luck


----------



## Nico der erste (12. September 2007)

also ist progra~1 die abkürtzung für programm files und wie sind denn die naderen abkürtzungen


gruß nico


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (12. September 2007)

In Dos gilt die 8+3 Regel. D.h. 8 Zeichen für den Dateinamen und 3 für den Suffix.
Das heißt, wenn ein Ordner- oder ein Dateinamen länger als 8 Zeichen ist wird dieser Name immer mit den ersten 6 regulären Zeichen +"~1" abgekürzt.

By the way.. Achte doch mal ein bisschen auf die Groß- und Kleinschreibung.. Lässt sich dann viel angenehmer lesen alles..

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## kleiner_floh (12. September 2007)

Gib doch mal bei Google "Batch Tutorial" ein, also da solltest du wohl was passendes für den Einstieg finden...


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (12. September 2007)

MeinerEiner_80 hat gesagt.:


> Das heißt, wenn ein Ordner- oder ein Dateinamen länger als 8 Zeichen ist wird dieser Name immer mit den ersten 6 regulären Zeichen +"~1" abgekürzt.


Nicht immer. Gibt es in einem Verzeichnis mehrere Dateien/Verzeichnisse, bei denen die ersten 6 Zeichen übereinstimmen, bekommt das erste als Suffix ~1, das zweite ~2 etc.


----------



## chrysler (12. September 2007)

Zopfi hat gesagt.:


> 2.
> Für jeden langen Datei- und Verzeichnisnamen existiert noch ein kurzer ohne Leerzeichen. Mit diesem müsste es auch klappen. Im Beispiel wäre das wahrscheinlich c:\progra~1\...


Und was ist, wenn Der Pfad so lautet "c:\A B\.." ?
Bei dem Beispiel ist das Leerzeichen schon bei dem zweiten Zeichen.
Was wäre denn, wenn das Leerzeichen schon am Anfang steht ("c:\ A B") ?



MeinerEiner_80 hat gesagt.:


> In Dos gilt die 8+3 Regel. D.h. 8 Zeichen für den Dateinamen und 3 für den Suffix.
> Das heißt, wenn ein Ordner- oder ein Dateinamen länger als 8 Zeichen ist wird dieser Name immer mit den ersten 6 regulären Zeichen +"~1" abgekürzt.


Kann man sich nach dem Muster also jeden Pfad als Pfad ohne Leerzeichen "basteln"?



Matthias Reitinger hat gesagt.:


> Nicht immer. Gibt es in einem Verzeichnis mehrere Dateien/Verzeichnisse, bei denen die ersten 6 Zeichen übereinstimmen, bekommt das erste als Suffix ~1, das zweite ~2 etc.


Wonach richtet sich die Anordnung der Suffixe ~1,~2 ?
Kann man das nachgucken, wie ein Pfad ohne Leerzeichen heißt?
Woher weiß ich, welche genaue Pfadangabe sich hinter einem Pfad ohne Leerzeichen ("c:\progra~1\...") verbirgt?


----------



## Biber2 (15. September 2007)

Moin chrysler,

> Kann man das nachgucken, wie ein Pfad ohne Leerzeichen heißt?
Das könntest Du zb mit dem DIR-Befehl und einem Parameter /x ermitteln.

Probier einfach mal am CMD-Prompt.

```
dir "%userprofile%" /x
```

Aber um noch mal zu den vielen nützlichen vorangegangenen Antworten zurückzukommen:

- Was sacht denn nu' Google zum Thema "Batch Tutorial"?
- Erscheint bei Dir bei Eingabe von "help" am CMD-Prompt eine Fehlermeldung?
- Wenn Du diese kryptischen Kurznamen durch einfache Anführungszeichen vermeiden kannst, warum möchtest Du dann diese merkwürdige Mimik mit den KURZNA~1-Aliassen verwenden?
- Sollen wir Dir das, was Bills Bande liebevoll in deutsche Hilfetexte ubersetzt hat, per Copy & Paste ins Forum stellen?

Selbst Windowsprogramme haben manchmal eine Gebrauchsanweisung...
Grüße
Biber2


----------

